# Remove the back ground from eCabinets Jpg images with Inkscape



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Have you ever wanted to remove the gradient back ground from the jpg image that eCabinets produces from the presentation view or any background from any image for that matter. 

In this video I show you how you can get this done using the free program Inscape.

Be sure to like share and comment


----------



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

Interesting . I'm just getting into programs like this. Thanks for sharing! Subscribed!


----------



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks


----------

